# Thinking of raising a few for meat...



## CoopCrazy (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey everbody.. My first post and was  thinking about trying to raise a few meat rabbits to feed my family of three...  The funny thing is I live in apartment.... I have raised rabbits before on a pretty large scale.. But just couldnt decide if I could raise enough for it to be worth it.. Would two females and one buck be enough and how much space would I need for the young ones to grow out in..  I have chickens as well but they live at my parents about 20 minutes away and I will not put anymore work in there hands if possible .. They are soo great to watch my chickens and care for them,....   ANy ideas or tips would be greatly appreciatted..   Also I have a very large shed attached to my apartment that I thought would be great to raise them in as it has a light and i can close it up at night to keep them from getting cold ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 12, 2009)

You would probably want to find out if your apartment management would allow you to do it. Plus you would need to find out if the rabbits would be considered livestock and if livestock is allowed in your area. I'm sure you could sneak rabbits but if you get caught......


----------



## BDial (Nov 13, 2009)

If you had to have them in your house you could get a stacking cage and you could house them in a smaller area.

http://www.bassequipment.com/Cages/Stackable+Cages/default.aspx


----------



## CoopCrazy (Nov 15, 2009)

The stacking was what i was thinking.. My complex is very relaxed as to whta they consider a PET if its in a cage no pet fee.. They all get a kick out of my button quail..  Mainly I just want to know how many bucks does I would need.. And minumum cage requirements.. Especially the grow out cages for the babies..   Thanks for all the advise..


----------



## Goatzilla (Nov 15, 2009)

A trio would be a good start. (1 buck and 2 does). Please keep in mind that the more rabbits that you choose to keep indoors the higher the amount of ammonia they will produce. You will need to replace soiled shavings almost everyday, and the rabbits will need ventilation. If possible, it would probably be less work and a more enjoyable experience if you could set them up in a well constructed and attractive outdoor setup. Just my 2 pennies.


----------



## CoopCrazy (Nov 15, 2009)

I was thinking about using my storage shed and just leaving the door open during and closing at night.. Chances are i wont try this  just kinda thinking about it ..


----------



## BDial (Nov 15, 2009)

Just adding to clarify the "smaller area" I mentioned before was like corner of the living room type thing. I just realized how mean that sounded.


----------



## CoopCrazy (Nov 15, 2009)

BDial said:
			
		

> Just adding to clarify the "smaller area" I mentioned before was like corner of the living room type thing. I just realized how mean that sounded.


NO problem .. I do live in a rather small apartment so its all "smaller area"


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 15, 2009)

If you keep them in your shed. Just be careful that animal rights people don't know about them. If some people find out they are for meat, you may have a problem and a bunch of protesters outside your shed.


----------

